# Warning: Do not buy VVME HID kit from Visionari



## HasenpfefferGTI (Apr 25, 2003)

Consumer alert to anyone considering a HID conversion kit. These kits are meant for projector-type headlights that use halogen bulbs. I did this on my VW which had halogen projector headlights, and figured it would be a great upgrade to get HID lights to improve night vision at a low cost. 

I ordered the Digital Slim HID Kit plus the Relay Harness on May 30. Installed it and it worked perfectly... for about 2 weeks. The first ballast failed, and within 24 hours, the second ballast failed. I was forced to drive home from a movie on a rainy night with only my fog lights. These things are made in China from cheap components with cheap labor and cheap quality control. Yes, you get what you pay for! 

I contacted Visionari on July 10 and was given the option to get two warranty replacement ballasts if I paid $8-9 in shipping, or I could return the kit (at my cost) for a refund. I chose to get the refund. On July 17, they issued me an RMA and shipping instructions. I shipped it via FedEx and the package was delivered on July 29. All of this falls within their 60-day return window. 

On July 31, they sent me an email saying they got the package and would contact me to resolve the issue. Huh? On August 2, after not hearing from anyone, I emailed them and got the reply that they could not issue my refund due to the fact that the 60 day return policy was expired! Regardless of how I explained it to them, proved it with date-stamped emails and FedEx tracking info, they refuse to refund me claiming that they "can't break the rules" of their 60-day return policy! 

So now I'm submitting a claim with the BBB (fat load of good that will do) and contacting my credit card company. Do yourself a favor and just stay away. Some people have recommended the VVME kits, and that's why I bought it. But it's just not worth the hassle. Even if they work, I'd always be worried about the damned things crapping out without warning on a dark and rainy night stranding you without working headlights!


----------



## 9900rpm (Mar 26, 2008)

I've used VVME kits in other cars I've owned, and had real good luck with them. Only company I had issues with Xentec.

Why don't you just ask VVME to send you another kit, and make them give you the 2 year warranty for free, in good faith or something? No bs, I've probably had 10 kits from them, if not more, and only had a single ballast go bad, and they took care of it. They didn't even ask me for the old one back. I did buy another kit from them at the same time, and they threw the extra ballast in. That replacement ballast is going 5+ years strong. 

That does suck about them not honoring your 60 day refund period though.


----------



## HasenpfefferGTI (Apr 25, 2003)

In the end I chose not to get replacement ballasts because I just didn't trust that they'd work. After both my ballasts failing within 24 hours after having them installed less than two weeks... I think you'd be gun-shy too. Maybe I just had bad luck, and replacements would have lasted me 10 years. I'll never know. But after the blatant disregard for me and the law (they basically stole my money), there's no way I would ever do business with that company again.


----------

